# Pregnant doe weak in the rearlegs



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

When it rains it pours. Her temp is good, eating good, poop looks normal, alert, oriented, will stand when picked up. Have no idea what to do. Thanks.[*]g


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Wish I could help :scratch: :sigh: I hope she does ok though. ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how far along? the babies could be pinching a nerve


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

She should be close to giving birth. I gave her some nutrition drench. Anything I can be doing?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

try and massage her legs to keep circulation going if she isnt using them at all.


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

I will do that Stacey. Thanks for your time.


----------



## KatieT (Mar 20, 2011)

Others like Stacey know more about this then I do, but could it possible from a selenium/vitamin e deficiency? My doe is sensitive to that and will sometimes go down on her pasterns after kidding. I know that that is a different from what your doe is experiencing and that she hasn't kidded yet, but it's just something that crossed my mind when I read your post.


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

It is possible I suppose Katie. Also she is an older doe. She really was not supposed to be bred. Should I go ahead and treat for selenium and e defeciency. What do I need to get? How much to give. Thanks for anyone's time. She is the first doe I bought and I think the world of her. Temp is 101.3 and it is much cooler today.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Stacey....later in pregnancy... babies are pretty big in there and they sometimes move just right and put pressure on the spine...causing lameness or even paralysis on the hind legs or leg..... if the kid moves off of the spine... she should go back to normal or even after birth.... :wink:


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks so much for everybody's time. I will update as needed.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I would also keep a temp on her. This could be the start of milk fever in which case her temp will dip low and she will have weak contractions during labor. Hmm...Actually, I think I would go ahead and be prepared in case CMPK is needed during labor.


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

What is CMPK?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

CMPK is Calcium, magnesium, phosphorus, and potassium in the right amounts that a late gestation or early lactating doe needs. It is bought from the vet and is far better than a lot of the other stuff that gets substituted for it. In a doe who really goes down, she cannot even absorb an oral form calcium.
Weak shaky hind legs is often the first sign of Hypocalcimia (milk fever) Low temp is also a good indication. If she quits eating, or has a long slow labor or doesn't push when it time. These would all be signals to me to give the CMPK.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I agree, seems more like Milk Fever to me. I'd go ahead and give calcium now before she gets any worse.


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

I can't make the vets in time. Hope i can get to TSC in time but i know i can get to. A grocery store. Anything i can substitute for now until vet tomorrow? Also any recipes for energy that i can mix up? I have gotten her up a fewtimes today and she walked around a bit. Still weak that if she gets down she can't get up without help. All suggestions needed. Yall don't know how much you are helping here.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

i agree i would be giving her CMPK now fore she gets any worse. sounds like milk fever and/or ketosis.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

1 tablet Posture D (the one with 600mg. calcium, 266 mg. phosphorus and 50 mg. magnisium)
500 mg. potassium (very important keeps the calcium from affecting the heart)
50 mg. magnesium to bring this nutrient up where it needs to be
This should all be available at like Walmart or Safeway crush and drench tonight only
Get to the vet as soon as you can


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks everybody. As soon as I get out of dentist im going to TSC and then Walmart.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How is she doing now?


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Liz!!! I just checked her and she was just chewing her cud. Temp was 102. She acts fine. I wormed her and have been giving fluids as I think she is dehydrated also. I just don't know how or why she bacame that way. I go to the vet tomorrow for further meds for pregnancy toxemia. I


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

Also first thing in the morning I will get her up to walk some more. She does pretty good but if she stumbles just a bit she goes down and needs help to get back up.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like she's doing ok...I hope she gets no worse before the vet see's her, helping her get up to keep circulation moving in her legs is good.


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

Yep
This girl means alot to me. I hope things work out. Im going to be up alot checking on her as she tries to get up but can't. I don't want her to get in any bad positions.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: ray:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

how is she doing?


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

She is hanging in there but barely. Still giving vitamins minerals etc. Really having more of a struggle with dehydration. I been forcing vit and eclecteolyte mix from vet but she still is having it rough. I got her some honeysuckle this morning and she is nibbling on that.
If anyone can think of anything please let me know. There is no one close to me that raises goats. I hate when they get sick and you are just so powerless.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: ray:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Since yoy didn't mention the giant shots, I guess you didn't get the CMPK?

Dosage is 30cc every 6 hours until they are back up eating again with no shakiness.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

What has she been given other than the electrolytes? 
DO the CMPK or Calcium drench or something now. 
Nutra Drench, Selenium anything along those lines to help replace essential nutrients and vitamins?


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

I am giving her NICH Quick Start,and Diaque. Is the calcium drench otc?


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

I asked the vet about the cmpk and he gave me the other stuff. Maybe he isn't great about goats.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Calcium drench is available at Tractor Suppy.... how is she doing?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Injectable Calcium Glutinate may be available too, it is at my Wilco.

The formuls I gave you for oral CMPK has saved does before, it just isn't as good as injectable.


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

Still really weak. She started slowing down on fluids and eating. She is still fairly alert. Just nibbling on hay. I have been giving fluid by 60cc syringes every hour if she doesn't do it herself.


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

If TSC has both which is better?


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

I could not find posture d at Walmart the other night . Something else wasn't there either. Can't remember right off. I was depending on vet to give me the other but said what I needed was the other that I listed. I did try to follow what I been told. Man I hate any sickness.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Injectable can get into their system wether they are ruminating well or not. I've always been told to get the injectable given a choice. I know other have used the oral. Be aware that it does burn and can make them not want to eat because of the sore throat. They make one for cattle that doesn't burn as badly.

If nothing else 600 mgs Calcium
250 mgs phosphorous
100 mgs magnesium
500 mgs potassium


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

Believe it or not TSC has injectable calcium glutinate. Our TSC here is not very good on stocking. 
When I get it is there any special instructions I need? Dosage/frequency etc. ? Thanks for your time.


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

The last time I stood her up she peed andit had a distinctive odor. Is this part of the toxemia thing also?


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

Here in last hour or so she has coughed several times. It sounds very loose and rattling like. Its as if she is trying to cough up phlegm. Temp is still good.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I've been following this thread, sorry I've been no help at all  did the vet see your doe? Are we sure this isn't "polio"?


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

Out of all the things I have done the past two nights and the days, besides the fluids she is drinking and hay she is nibbling, the only thing that brings much results is the fortified b complex shots. I don't know whether to continue them or not and how often. The vet was not really helpful on some things. I asked about the CMPK and I asked about the b vits and he downplayed both of them. I am really flying by the seat of my pants. I don't know what to do any more.


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

Last night at 9 I gave 40cc of calcium gluconate and 5 CC of F b complex. Checked every hour and half to 2 hrs. Alert, temp. within range drank water.
Last check exactly the same maybe a bit more alert. White discharge coming from one eye. Any suggestions?





ETA: I bought the calcium drench also.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Keep a temp on her, she may be starting into pnuemonia from not being active. I don't use antibiotics unless I see a fever, others do differently.A tetracycline is best for Pneumonia, LA 200, Biomycin, etc. Nuflor or Excede is very best but, require a prescription. Keep up the vit B it can't hurt her a bit. I give calcium every 4-6 hours but, that was a lot of calcioum for a 50lb goat all at once. It won't hurt her, I just don't know when you would do the next shot, how long that much will be in her system.


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

Well thank God for blessings. Me and her been out in the yard now for about an hour walking around. She is eating what grass we can find and she has been picking through the salad bar of leaves that she likes. She has went down a couple of times but I get her on her feet and off she goes. 
I'm not sure on the calcium either. I do want to continue it and the b vits just not sure how many times to give it. Thanks for listening. Hope she will improve more.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

For my 60lb goat my vet is having me give 100cc calcium gluconate a day in divided doses. One vet did tell me you can't OD on the SQ stuff.. not sure I believe it though.

The quick star is good stuff to keep calories in her, but doesn't have the calcium, magnesium, potassium she needs right now. 

Calcium drench wicked burns so I've been giving MFO and it goes down a LOT better.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

WHat is MFO? 
You can give the Calcuim Glucosinate SQ?


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

Yes freedomstar it can be given SQ. Seems amounts any frequency varies. Vets also give it and another calcium product by IV but it is very tricky as it can cause heart attack
@Run Around. What did your vet say on frequency?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

and they say given SQ there is not the risk of heart attack?


----------

